# UK spouse visa list 2021



## Worldwillend (Jan 26, 2021)

This is my UK spouse visa list based on searches. Please check it. And tell me if anything is not needed and anything else is needed. 

Introduction : 
online application form
Priority receipt
Application form vaf4A appendix 2 
Biometric appointment confirmation and receipt
SU07 sponsorship undertaking form

Applicant : 
Passport 
2 recent passport photos
Letter of introduction
Previous passports 
Birth certificate
Ielts life skills A1 certificate 
TB certificate 

Sponsor : 
Biometric page of passport 
2 recent passport photo 
Sponsor letter of support
Driver licence
Voter registration 
Birth certificate

Proof of marriage :
Marriage certificate both english and Urdu
Nadra marriage certificate
Nikkah nama stamped by union council
English translation attested by foreign office Islamabad 
Photos of wedding 
Photos together general after wedding

Genuine and subsisting relationship: 
Whatsapp screenshots 
Whatsapp call logs 
Flight tickets to uk 
Relationship timeline

Finance :
Employment letter 
Contract 
12 month payslip 
P60 / p45 
Payslip authentication letter

Accommodation :
Letter from landlord / rental agency 
Bills 

Is there anything missing in this list ? Birth certificates might not be available as my name was different when i was a child. Everything else is available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

What country are you applying from? Appendix 2 and SU07 are long outdated and no longer used, but some VACs (particularly TLSContact in Asia/Middle East) have not updated their lists of required documents.

You do not need any of these from the sponsor:
2 recent passport photo
Driver licence
Voter registration
Birth certificate 

You do not need these from the applicant:
2 recent passport photos
Birth certificate 

Is this an arranged marriage?


----------



## Worldwillend (Jan 26, 2021)

Arrange marriage and from Pakistan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aarabhi22 (Mar 23, 2021)

Worldwillend said:


> This is my UK spouse visa list based on searches. Please check it. And tell me if anything is not needed and anything else is needed.
> 
> Introduction :
> online application form
> ...


thanks for the information


----------



## Worldwillend (Jan 26, 2021)

Please tell if Vaf4A and Vaf4A appendix are required. As i am applying soon. Kindly help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Worldwillend said:


> Please tell if Vaf4A and Vaf4A appendix are required. As i am applying soon. Kindly help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As hard copy documents, no they are not. They are included in the electronic completion of the application


----------



## TSI88 (12 mo ago)

Hi there - Just wondering how you got on with your application. I just needed guidance on quickest and most efficient ways and rough cost amounts. 

If you can message me on here I would appreciate it as after any helpful advice


----------



## mertcatalov48 (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone, me and my girlfriend are together for 3 years but we are not married and we haven't lived together for the majority of this time period because of COVID, university and work. She is now in the UK and I want to join her with the dependant visa, however I saw that they want to see us living together. Is there anyone who could give experience about this type of a situation? Do we really need to live together to apply for this visa? I mean, the reason I am applying for this visa is to be able to live with her in the first place.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

mertcatalov48 said:


> Hello everyone, me and my girlfriend are together for 3 years but we are not married and we haven't lived together for the majority of this time period because of COVID, university and work. She is now in the UK and I want to join her with the dependant visa, however I saw that they want to see us living together. Is there anyone who could give experience about this type of a situation? Do we really need to live together to apply for this visa? I mean, the reason I am applying for this visa is to be able to live with her in the first place.


You don't qualify for an unmarried partner visa as you have not lived together for a minimum of 2 years. You'll have to get married in order to join her or qualify for a visa under your own circumstances.


----------



## mertcatalov48 (11 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> You don't qualify for an unmarried partner visa as you have not lived together for a minimum of 2 years. You'll have to get married in order to join her or qualify for a visa under your own circumstances.


Isn't it a bit harsh? I mean, I am 23 years old and I was studying with a scholarship barely enough to keep myself alive. I lived in the dormitory of my school, as my partner did. Then, when we graduated, because of COVID, we went to different cities, to our families' homes. Afterwards, she found a job in the UK while I could not. Freaking circumstances. Now I can't go and live with her due to all these.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

mertcatalov48 said:


> Isn't it a bit harsh? I mean, I am 23 years old and I was studying with a scholarship barely enough to keep myself alive. I lived in the dormitory of my school, as my partner did. Then, when we graduated, because of COVID, we went to different cities, to our families' homes. Afterwards, she found a job in the UK while I could not. Freaking circumstances. Now I can't go and live with her due to all these.


Correct...... the visa applications are for spouse or unmarried partner (in a relationship akin to marriage for 2 years) not to boyfriend/girlfriend/ type of relationships.

In addition to the relationship criteria does your girlfriend even meet the financial requirements to sponsor you?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Correct...... the visa applications are for spouse or unmarried partner (in a relationship akin to marriage for 2 years) not to boyfriend/girlfriend/ type of relationships.
> 
> In addition to the relationship criteria does your girlfriend even meet the financial requirements to sponsor you?


OP would not apply for a spouse visa but a Skilled Worker dependent visa. Financial requirements differ quite bit from that of a UK spouse visa:






Skilled Worker visa


Apply for a Skilled Worker visa (formerly a Tier 2 General work visa) if you’ve been offered a skilled job with a UK employer - eligibility, fees, documents, extend, switch or update, bring your partner and children, taking on additional work.




www.gov.uk


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ALKB said:


> OP would not apply for a spouse visa but a Skilled Worker dependent visa. Financial requirements differ quite bit from that of a UK spouse visa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct.... the OP is asking about a dependent visa based on his girlfriend working in the UK. What visa she has he does not say.
However, even though I did not read his first post correctly, he does not qualify as a dependent of a skilled worker.

*Your partner*
You must be able to prove that either:


you’re in a civil partnership or marriage that’s recognised in the UK
you’ve been living together in a relationship for at least 2 years when you apply


----------

